# Mylo's Got Something On His Ear!



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope are all OK,
My wife spotted this today on our Cockapoo Mylo. He is ten months old.










Anyone know what it is?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

give it a wee wash and keep an eye on it. i wouldnt run the the vets today about it. id rather leave it a day or two. not sure if its a bit late in the year to be a grass sead.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for reply Kendal. I will do just that

Phil


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It could be a tick or a tick bite ?


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Can u update us? Has it gone?


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

No change at the moment, no better no worse...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

so its still looking red, is it hard or soft, is he itching it, or flinching when you touch it or after you touched it.

if the redness isnt going away then a trip the the vets might be an idea.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

He does flinch when you touch it. It's quite hard. It doesn't bother him apart from that.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried germoline on it


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

No but I will do


----------

